# Andriod OBD-II app & adaptor?



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Does this type app "replace" a laptop for diagnosis?
And will the ebay type adaptors work?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.prowl.torque

thx


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I know a lot of people are using torque lite (free) and torque pro. The adapter I borrowed that worked well is BAFX Products (TM) - ELM 327 Bluetooth OBD2 scan tool - For check engine light and other diagnostics - Android compatible : Amazon.com : Automotive.

What I don't know is if torque pro on Android has the ability to save the readings for import into a spreadsheet program.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just get this adapter here. It's the one I have and use. Good price.

Soliport ELM 327 Bluetooth OBDII OBD2 Diagnostic Scanner : Amazon.com : Automotive

Torque is good for a quick diagnosis or seeing data. It doesn't replace the data logger for tunes though and I have yet to figrue out how to actually use it to log data other than GPS stuff.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

titan, does the Soliport work with software on a Bluetooth enable laptop as well? If so, which software do you recommend?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I own this one BAFX Products (TM) - BLUETOOTH - OBDII OBD2 DIAGNOSTIC SCANNER - CAN ELM 327 SCANTOOL - CHECK ENGINE LIGHT CAR CODE READER : Amazon.com : Automotive and am very happy with it. Works great.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

obermd said:


> titan, does the Soliport work with software on a Bluetooth enable laptop as well? If so, which software do you recommend?


It will work with any software that can read from a bluetooth obd2 device. Both the BAFX and the Soliport come with the exact same CD with 3-4 software options but they require purchasing a license.

The BAFX I got was,m according to Torque, a bad clone that may not work correctly.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Really? I haven't had any issues with it at all.

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I had a couple of problems getting the BAFX to connect to Torque Lite on my phone. Once that was done it worked like a champ.


----------

